# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Три аккорда.

## oskar_65

Вернее,их там всё-таки четыре :biggrin:
Зацените,кому не лень,кустарщину.
Композиция называется "Утро".

http://narod.ru/disk/3647078000/%D0%...%202).mp3.html

----------


## Kot-dobryi

Слуханул. Судя сейчас по времи суток, то вполне приятно воспринялась!:wink: :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Kot-dobryi*,
 Спасибо!
Надеюсь в другое время впечатление не испортится.:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

Приятно послушать  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
 Спасибо,старик!

----------


## audioritm

*oskar_65*,
 Класс!!!
Сейчас слушаю.
 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*audioritm*,
 На здоровье!
А ещё хорошо с утра,вместо будильника!:biggrin:

----------


## конфетка

*oskar_65*,
 мне понравилось! Успехов!

----------


## wasilik

*oskar_65*,
 отлично :Ok:  минусом этим можете поделиться?:biggrin:

----------


## valerios

*oskar_65*,
 Можно попросить перезалить файл на другой обменник\не хочу устанавливать Яндекс\.Бар.Спасибо

----------


## oskar_65

*valerios*,
Скачать УТРО 2.2mp3 .mp3 с WebFile.RU
Посмотрите здесь.

----------


## oskar_65

*конфетка*,
*wasilik*,
 Спасибо за отзывы,друзья!
Минус есть,но только без бэков,кому надо,могу поделиться:biggrin:

----------


## valerios

*oskar_65*,
 Понравилась простота и ненавязчивость.Немного coda показалась неожиданной.Удачи!

----------


## oskar_65

*valerios*,
Да,кода получилась какая-то.... неожиданная :biggrin:
Спасибо!

----------


## banzay

Чудесные "Три аккорда" Понравилось, спасибо за хорошую вещь... :)

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо,гости дорогие,слушайте на здоровье! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Aleksandr1

*oskar_65*,

Симпатично! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Aleksandr1*,
 Спасибо!

----------


## Sviridov

Да, кода несколько меняет характер произведения "Классический инструменталл" --> "что-то попсовое". (Просто моё мнение) я не музыкант

----------


## oskar_65

> Да, кода несколько меняет характер произведения


:eek:
И тем не менее спасибо за отзыв!

----------


## Галина 82

Оскар, а можно нарваться на минус, даже без бэков?

----------


## oskar_65

*Галина 82*,
 Минус в данном случае - удалить акустику.Электрогитару я не стал бы трогать,хотя готов услышать ваши предложения.
На днях выложу.

----------


## kolok469

> Вернее,их там всё-таки четыре





> Композиция называется "Утро".


Логично...Что "грузить"  с "УтрА"-по-раньше  :biggrin:...........Еще находишь время творч-м заниматься...МолОдчик  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*kolok469*,
 Спасибо,друг! 
Правильнее может было бы назвать тему "Неторопливое пробуждение и утренний моцион измученного нарзаном и истерзанного муками творчества человека", да как-то недосказанно получается... :biggrin:
Пусть будет "Утро".

----------


## VictorH

Послушал с удовольствием.В начале - 80% манеры исполнения Francis Goya , в середине (35 сек) - Ingwie Malmsteen на 50%.Меня впечатлило.  :Pivo: 
Жду продолжения...

Вопрос *valerios*,:а что плохого в Яндекс баре,может какая-то угроза PC ?

----------


## valerios

*VictorH*,
 Да нет,просто я консерватор.Привык к прямым ссылкам и не хочу зря терять время на различного рода установки.

----------


## VictorH

*valerios*, :Pivo:  а я установил,пока нДравится...

----------


## oskar_65

*VictorH*,
 Какие имена,уважаемый!
В своё время слушал обоих,больше Малмстина,правда...
А ещё Гилмора,Блэкмора,Маккальпина,Мура,испанцев и Армика,и ещё кого можно было найти...
Хорошо,если что-то своё выглянуло,хоть процентов 20 :biggrin:

----------


## VictorH

> Хорошо,если что-то своё выглянуло,хоть процентов 20


Так это есть,и даже больше  :Aga: 
	Who is ? :eek:



> Армик


Киев брал,Казань брал,а Армика - не...слушал ....

----------


## nova-ars

композиция хорошая! PSSочный звук аккомпонимента немного надоедает.

----------


## Вадимыч

> Спасибо,гости дорогие,слушайте на здоровье!


Что и делаю,спасибо. :Ok:

----------


## Аркан

*oskar_65*,
Привет, земляк! Ностальгично, романтично - вспоминаю те времена, когда я тащился от Поющих гитар и от всяких таких же западных ВИА! Мне понравилось. Аранжировка слабовата, да ты наверно и не претендовал на что-то модерновое, но в общем композа навевает мысли, чуствуется жизненный опыт! Удачи! :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*nova-ars*,
 Есть такая железка - пээсэска:biggrin: подвернулась под руку...

----------


## oskar_65

*Вадимыч*, :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
*Аркан*
Привет,земляк!Это ты верно подметил,ни на что я не претендую.
Чистоты лишь хочется немного...
Спасибо на добром слове.

----------


## oskar_65

> Who is ?


Посмотри здесь,если интересно:
http://www.yugzone.ru/brainmuzic/Armik/biography.htm

----------


## VictorH

И что самое интересное : у меня в подразделе *Ghitara* раздела *Instrumentala* находятся 15 (!!!!!!) пьес Армика (когда,у кого,откуда скачал ????)....До сих пор я их НЕ СЛУШАЛ :eek: :Vah:  :Oj:

----------


## Honeybeefly2

супер очень красиво!! супер супер супер!! стиль как у дидюли) ой там вконце даже лучче!! 


моё исполнение http://vkontakte.ru/id5916933

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,:biggrin: родной Армик с Гибсоном решили породниться?!  :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Армик с Гибсоном решили породниться


Ха... с Гибсоном многие хотели бы породниться, только иметь ещё не значит обладать... :biggrin:
*Honeybeefly2*,
Не дружу с контактом, если не трудно залей куда-нибудь ещё, было бы интересно послушать. :Aga:

----------


## sinima

oskar_65 большое спасиба.Не знаю как кому, а мне понравилось.Композиция надыхает лирикой.Удачи.

Валера.

----------


## oskar_65

*sinima*,
Спасибо, Валера, рад, что понравилось.

----------


## мусяня

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Карина П

oskar_65, хотя я и любитель, но мне очень - очень понравилось!
Спасибо вам, удачи, и будем ждать, что вы выложите что-то еще из своих работ!

----------


## ГАРИК

> *oskar_65*,
> Привет, земляк! Ностальгично, романтично - вспоминаю те времена, когда я тащился от Поющих гитар и от всяких таких же западных ВИА! Мне понравилось. Аранжировка слабовата, да ты наверно и не претендовал на что-то модерновое, но в общем композа навевает мысли, чуствуется жизненный опыт! Удачи! :smile:


присоединяюсь к словам Аркаши.

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо за отзывы, дорогие!

----------


## Jenk

Ну ничё так=)

----------


## oskar_65

> Ну ничё так


Ещё бы! :biggrin:

----------


## lejla-nau

Три аккорда. Композиция "Утро".

Впервые зашла в раздел "Инструментал" и слушая прекрасные инструментальные композиции, даже выходить не хочется. 
oskar_65, отличная композиция "Утро"!  :flower:  Мне подобные мелодии очень нравятся. Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Alex_VK

Знакомство с сайтом началось со знакомства с Вашим "Утром". Хорошее начало.

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо за проявленный интерес, вот перезалил по случаю..

http://narod.ru/disk/24099427000/%D0...p3%20.mp3.html

А здесь ещё одна старенькая вещица так и не ставшая песней, хотя и текст где-то есть.. почти минус и почти инструментал, долгий и нудный блюзец...

http://narod.ru/disk/24099545000/%D0...D0%B2.mp3.html

----------


## Александр Шулык

> Спасибо за проявленный интерес, вот перезалил по случаю..
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/24099427000/%D0...p3%20.mp3.html
> 
> А здесь ещё одна старенькая вещица так и не ставшая песней, хотя и текст где-то есть.. почти минус и почти инструментал, долгий и нудный блюзец...
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/24099545000/%D0...D0%B2.mp3.html


Понравились работы! Спасибо!

----------


## oskar_65

*Александр Шулык*, 

Здрав будь, боярин!  :br:

----------

